
Show HN: Snapcraft – Free builds and hosted binaries of every GitHub commit - evand
https://build.snapcraft.io
======
evand
Hi, Evan from the Snapcraft team here. We're really excited to launch
[https://build.snapcraft.io](https://build.snapcraft.io) today. It'll
automatically build and publish your software every time you push a commit to
GitHub.

You can then promote any build as a release, installable on the tens of
millions of Linux systems that already support snaps.

You just have to provide a config and you're off:

\-
[https://github.com/popey/emoji/blob/master/snapcraft.yaml](https://github.com/popey/emoji/blob/master/snapcraft.yaml)

\- [https://github.com/abacao/packer-
snap/blob/master/snapcraft....](https://github.com/abacao/packer-
snap/blob/master/snapcraft.yaml)

\-
[https://github.com/RocketChat/Rocket.Chat/blob/develop/.snap...](https://github.com/RocketChat/Rocket.Chat/blob/develop/.snapcraft/stable/snapcraft.yaml)

Keen to hear what you think of it or any feedback you have. Also happy to
answer questions.

------
dustinkirkland
Whoa, that's pretty awesome!

I'm already using this with Launchpad.net, but that's really cool that I can
use Github, too.

Dustin

